# Old Murray Riding Mower



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

I am looking for an IPL for an old murray rider. 

M/N 8-36566 Date: 0688

If anyone could help it would be appreciated.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Still no replies? Anyone? Some suggestions?


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

explain "IPL"


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Illustrated parts list


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry. Yes, IPL=Illustrated Parts List.


----------

